# Using an E cig as a mini vaporizer...



## missnu (May 3, 2012)

I found a thing that says you can use propylene glycol to suspend THC the same way the cartridges now hole the nicotine...so you think I could mix some of the e-cig liquid with some kief, strain it out and then refill the cig with that...? I am gonna try it...I'll let you know how it goes...you have to let it sit for 30 minutes after filling...and I have to mix the stuff...so...


----------



## missnu (May 3, 2012)

It is either going to be the most awesome thing ever...or another ideas to be chalked up as a stoner moment


----------



## bigvito (May 3, 2012)

Either way great idea! Let me kno how that goes


----------



## Bayou bud (May 3, 2012)

If you are putting plant material in there its really important that you get out all of it when straining. But if it works, please update.


----------



## vh13 (May 3, 2012)

"propylene glycol" ew... that sounds gross... why not just use a Magic Flight Launch Box, or a WISPR?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> I found a thing that says you can use propylene glycol to suspend THC the same way the cartridges now hole the nicotine...so you think I could mix some of the e-cig liquid with some kief, strain it out and then refill the cig with that...? I am gonna try it...I'll let you know how it goes...you have to let it sit for 30 minutes after filling...and I have to mix the stuff...so...


ive always wondered if this would work...  

hope it does... and then you can let us know how its done... 

great idea and experiment btw...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 3, 2012)

this could lead to a breakthrough in awesomeness... 

just imagine... being able to vape a high concentrated THC liquid straight from an e-cig... where its odorless, and you could be just puffing away wherever whenever...

ohhh... the possibilities...


----------



## babysas (May 3, 2012)

it's been done before ....it doesn't work....you would need to use synthetic cannabinoids (like RCs) 
e-cigs use very tiny amounts of juice .....ill look for the thread...is it ok to post links to other boards?

(RCs are nasty)

you know of the omicron vape?


----------



## missnu (May 3, 2012)

Well I tried it..you taste a tiny little hint of Mj, but I don't think I got at all high, and I used a gram or 2 of kief to about 10 drops of the e liquid...so...ummm no, it doesn't work...damn...lol


----------



## missnu (May 3, 2012)

Well I use a vape at home...I was just thinking how awesome it would be if I could have a tiny one that didn't look like one...


----------



## missnu (May 3, 2012)

All the other handheld vapes are too large to be inconspicuous...


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 3, 2012)

those e cigs probably dont get hot enough to vaporize the thc. it would be real cool if they did tho.


----------



## babysas (May 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> All the other handheld vapes are too large to be inconspicuous...


 

it's an oil vap....


----------



## missnu (May 4, 2012)

I think the newest iolite is neat...and it just looks like a wallet slash juice box to me...so people might wonder why you are drinking out of the straw in your wallet...but other than that not too noticeable...


----------



## missnu (May 4, 2012)

Well i have to save up to get a new AC, so after that I think I might save up for one of those omi whatevers..lol. They look awesome, but what is an oil vape..can I make the oil myself? is there a smell?


----------



## mellokitty (May 4, 2012)

omicron either just released or is about to release an attachment for one of its units that allows you to load it with flowers.......


----------



## babysas (May 4, 2012)

yeah you can make your own oil....you use butane ...you can learn here or on youtube...
be sure to purge it...


----------



## Bayou bud (May 4, 2012)

Gotta love BHO


----------



## missnu (May 4, 2012)

Ooohhh...I have looked at making BHO...seems kinda dangerous..heating flammable gases and all that...lol.


----------



## bathtubgin11 (May 6, 2012)

i know somebody that uses a tincture for a type of disposable electronic cigarette and and was planning on selling them haven't gotten around trying one.


----------



## missnu (May 6, 2012)

Well let them know to get busy getting it out there...perhaps some how to videos..


----------



## cody2689 (Mar 21, 2014)

Dont use a normal ecig! use the hempvape!!!!!!!

the hempvap is a pen for cbd concentrate. Comes with 2 cartridges of the CBD Rich Concentrate from the 3 time cannabis cup winner (hempmedpx). But once you smoke those up it has a nice big plug you pull out and you can pour thc hash oil RIGHT into it. I have one....i do it 
http://cbdhempvape.com


----------

